# Average cost of Chiller in an apartment



## manchesterborn

Hi,

My rental contract is due in the next couple of months and I am looking for new buildings to move into. Currently I have a 2 bed place with chiller included. I have only been in Dubai for about a year and have never lived in a place where chiller isn't included in the rent. 

I have looked at some new places to live and the few that look the best haven't got chiller included in the rental cost. 

What is the average price people seem to pay in chiller for either a 1 bed or 2 bed place? I know that this price will change in the hotter months etc however it would be good to get an idea of what people are paying. Also, is there a 'minimum charge' that is charged for chiller each month, depending on if you have used the AC or not.

Does the chiller cost vary depending on which building you are in or will all 1 beds be roughly the same etc

Thanks


----------



## jarvo

There seem to be three aspects of the chiller bill:

1) Cooling fee (based on actual usage)
2) Capacity charge (based on the capacity of the a/c unit - charged monthly regardless of usage)
3) Billing fee (charged monthly for putting the bill together)

To give you an idea, I'm in a smaller three bed apartment and the latest invoice breaks down as follows:

15 May to 14 June
1) 677.74
2) 206.18 (same each month)
3) 30.00 (same each month)

We have been faily generous with the use of A/C - it's not on during the day, but it is for most of the evening and overnight... will probably be more strict with using the A/C going forward (as far as possible, bearing in mind this will be my first summer here!) as the bill has been increasing each month

HTH


----------



## Felixtoo2

For what it's worth I would try very hard not to move anywhere that didn't include the chiller. The problem with district cooling, Emicool etc is that they can charge you whatever they like and you have no comeback. 
If the average bill is more than 600 per month you might be better offering an extra 5 grand in rent to get the chiller fees included.


----------



## jarvo

Felixtoo2 said:


> For what it's worth I would try very hard not to move anywhere that didn't include the chiller. The problem with district cooling, Emicool etc is that they can charge you whatever they like and you have no comeback.


Agreed

The first couple of bills seemed reasonable - but the latest one is high...

As you say, no come back - but thats also the same for DEWA is it not?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Yes, Dewa can be a bit of a lottery but that seems to apply more to villa than apt bills. I`ve been here almost 5 years and my biggest monthly Dewa bill has been less than 200dhs.


----------



## Vento

What aboit empower? Are they more reasonable (correct) ?


----------

